# Orijen 6 fish for pup?



## Skotty009 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello Skotty is going to be 9 weeks old on friday and since I got him about a week and a half ago I have seen nothing but loose runny stool. He is currently on Blue Buffalo large breed pup food now and its what his first owner fed him. I took him to the vet and they did a test on his stool and it came back ok. They told me to put him on a bland chicken and rice diet for a few days and his stool should no longer be runny. Well I did for 4 days and even on the bland diet his stools were runny as well as when I put him back on the BB recently. I done some research and I think he is allergic to chicken cause he scratches at himself alot and had loose stool on the BB and bland diet. So I been wanting to switch him to Orijen but since I think its the chicken that's no good for his tummy I figured I might give the 6 fish a shot. I am a little worried if he is able to have it or not because he is still so young. Any advice or other non-chicken kibble out there?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have fed Innova since mine was 8 weeks-now 6 months. Mine has been itching and am wondering if it's the chicken in the food as well. I am currently looking at Acana Pacifica-which is grain & chicken free.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh doesn't like chicken either. When he had to be on a bland diet, I gave him cooked brown rice and hamburger and he loved it, his poop was great. You'll just have to look at all the ingredients and make sure there isn't chicken meal or chicken fat in the kibble and see if the protein is high enough. You could try feeding him the rice and cooked beef for a few days and see if his poop gets better then you'd have a pretty good idea that it was the chicken


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am feeding Orijen 6 fish to all three of mine and the pup was on adult food pretty much when she moved in with us. Her breeder gave us a whole bag of Josera puppy food, that I used up and switched her over to what I am feeding.


----------



## Skotty009 (Oct 6, 2010)

Acana is also a good option from what I hear they are made by Orijen. Poor boy it just looks like it hurts so much when he goes. I know alot of people here skip the puppy food but will that be ok even at 9 weeks?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Poor little guy- try giving him some Gatorade so he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My pup has been on Orijen Large Breed Adult since 10 weeks. She has done amazing on it. She is 17 weeks now. Her adult fur is coming in smooth, thick, and very shiny.


----------

